# Put Yourself in the Adventure! [Probably Full]



## Kerrz (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm trying to see if there's any appeal for this sort of game, and also trying to figure out if I'm going to have time to DM it. I'm running another game, playing in four, trying to get into two more... but I'd really like to try this concept and don't have the patience to wait.

Just post a rough bio right off the get go, I don't want to see any attempts at character sheets until I've got a stable of players willing to play by my rules. People tend to focus too much on stats and forget that PbP is essentially a storytelling medium, not a dicerolling medium.

So anyway, now that I've got that nonsense out of the way, here's the pitch:

You are yourself. Obviously I cannot prove that you are who you say you are, but you have to be human, and have lived a normal life. Do try your best to play along. I will probably be an NPC in this myself (might even be part of the group if we're running short on melee characters.)

You sent your name in for some contest while you were at the mall one day. You probably didn't even remember doing it, but you did. Four months later, you received a glittering, gilded invitation telling you that you had won. After a bit more reading, you found out exactly what it is that you have won, and it turns out that you have won an all expenses paid trip to Los Angeles. Further proving that it is genuine, there is one plane ticket attached. You can tell whoever you want, but you can only go alone. The ticket is dated for tomorrow morning, and you have little time to choose. The instructions say to pack light as everything will be provided for you.


Alright Folks. That's the pitch for the game, now pitch your Selves. Give a short autobiography and then explain why your bio fits into a starting class and starting occupation from the basic d20 Modern starting occupations (this should be pretty basic, but

This may be handy for some of you: http://www.systemreferencedocuments.org/modern/roarerbull/Home.php

If anyone else is willing or interested in DMing this, get in touch with me, otherwise I will run this myself.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 22, 2005)

Badump-bump.

On request, I have decided to put up my own bio to give folks an idea of how simple a thing I'm looking for:

I am a university student-athlete who has spent the last ten years with amateur wrestling, looking forward to a career in writing or editing. As such, I would be a Tough Hero with the starting occupation of Creative.


For those of us who are students on the verge of graduation, who know what career plan they have in mind, pretend that you've already graduated. If you're still a High-School student or planning to go through for a Graduate degree or something, you should take Student as your starting occupation.

Edit: Also, I will be trying to keep things as close to reality as possible, so if you know how much weight you can lift over your head, or what your IQ is, try to keep it in mind. If you need to know your IQ, there's a long and timed test at http://community.sparknotes.com/ and a shorter test at http://web.tickle.com/tests/uiq/?test=uiqogt
If you need to know how much you can lift over your head... try picking up something really heavy? I'm still trying to figure out ways to quantify the other abilities. I will probably just go with some form of point-buy system and hope that you folks are honest with yourselves. Remember, 10s are average, and if everyone around you is better at something, then you might be below that. Conversely, if you are better than most people, you might be a fair bit higher than that.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm a uni student majoring in psychology and aiming for a career as a federal detective. I'm thinking along the lines of Dedicated, with a starting occupation of Investigative.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 23, 2005)

Theres an ability test here: http://www.angelfire.com/dragon/terragf/ I'm sure it's not entirely accurate, but you might be able to use some of it.

I'm a high school student/athlete. I participate in football, basketball, and track and field. I'm not sure what to pursue career wise but I plan on going to college. I see myself as a fast hero with the athlete occupation.


----------



## khavren (Jul 23, 2005)

If one doesn't have the d20 books, are you out?


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 23, 2005)

Tyreus: Thanks, I'll check it out. Edit: Neat. 16/8/13/14/16/6 -> This basically says that I will beat you the hell up, and I know I should apologize for it, but I won't because I can't think of what to say.

khraven: I believe I posted the d20 Modern SRD in one of my above posts.

Here it is again:

http://www.wizards.com/?x=d20/article/msrd

Everyone is welcome. I will teach if I have to, but the SRD is fairly thorough (and anyone who reads and retains the whole thing will know a helluva lot more than me anyway.)


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 23, 2005)

On that test I got: 16/16/16/13/17/16. I expected between 14-16 on the first three, but not the last three. I thought my intellegence would be a little higher and the rest lower. On the IQ test you posted I got low again with around 130, so maybe I'm just not as smart as I would like.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 23, 2005)

We'll see how things go.

By the way, an IQ of 130 is pretty good. You definitely won't have trouble getting your pick of colleges if you play your cards right.

Though I'm seriously considering making up my own test. I've only got a couple questions like this though:
How many drinks does it take to put you under the table?
a) 1-5
b) 6-10
c) 11-15
d) 16+
e) I don't drink because it kills brain cells
f) I don't drink because I haven't had the opportunity

The first two counting against your constitution, the next two counting towards it, the fifth counting towards your wisdom, and the sixth counting against your charisma.

The funny part about these tests is that I know the RIGHT answers, I just know they don't apply to me.

Then there's the fact that I took all those tests when I was under the influence of answer B above (the correct answer is D though...) and wasn't reading very clearly. Now I'm getting 16/12/13/17/16/10.

Sounds closer, but the intelligence is still skewed, because I know I'm smart, but I'm not that smart. Some of the questions in the quiz part are fairly dumb. Fidgeting alot means that you're intelligent? Enjoying physical activity means that you're intelligent?

One thing I've heard for intelligence is IQ/10=INT. It seems to hold. 18int->180iq is a bloody genius. They say folks like Einstein and Hawking and whatnot may be in the 200's. By level 20, if you start with 18 int, you can have a 23 int, and about a 230 IQ. Sounds proper. Roleplaying someone that smart might be a bit tricky... but that's another matter entirely.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 23, 2005)

*Strength.* Use these three exercises. Bench for upperbody, squat for lowerbody, with power clean for overall. I made up a point system to reflect strenght in different areas.

*Strength score = pts*
2 = -24
3 = -21
4 = -18
5 = -15
6 = -12
7 = -9
8 = -6
9 = -3
10 = 0
11 = 3
12 = 6
13 = 9
14 = 12
15 = 15
16 = 18
17 = 21
18 = 24

*Bench press- *
0-10= -8 pts
11-20= -7 pts
21-30= -6 pts
31-40= -5 pts
41-50= -4 pts
51-60= -3 pts
61-70= -2 pts
71-80= -1 pts
81-100= 0 pts
101-120= 1 pts
121-140= 2 pts
141-160= 3 pts
161-180= 4 pts
181-210= 5 pts
211-240= 6 pts
241-270= 7 pts
271-300= 8 pts

*Squat-*
0-20= -8 pts
21-40= -7 pts
41-60= -6 pts
61-70= -5 pts
71-80= -4 pts
81-100= -3 pts
101-120= -2 pts
121-150= -1 pts
151-200= 0 pts
201-225= 1 pts
226-275= 2 pts
276-300= 3 pts
301-350= 4 pts
351-400= 5 pts
401-500= 6 pts
501-650= 7 pts
651-800= 8 pts

*Power clean-*
0-10= -8 pts
11-15= -7 pts
16-20= -6 pts
21-30= -5 pts
31-40= -4 pts
41-50= -3 pts
51-60= -2 pts
61-70= -1 pts
71-80= 0 pts
81-100= 1 pts
101-110= 2 pts
111-120= 3 pts
121-130= 4 pts
131-150= 5 pts
151-170= 6 pts
171-200= 7 pts
201-230= 8 pts

*Dexterity.* Maybe a series of questions plus some numbers. This is a chart for how many seconds it takes to run 40 yds.

8.5-8.3= -8 pts
8.2-8.0= -7 pts
7.9-7.7= -6 pts
7.6-7.4= -5 pts
7.3-7.1= -4 pts
7.0-6.8= -3 pts
6.7-6.5= -2 pts
6.4-6.1= -1 pts
6.2-6.0= 0 pts
5.9-5.7= 2 pts
5.6-5.4= 3 pts
5.3-5.2= 4 pts
5.1-5.0= 5 pts
4.9-4.8= 6 pts
4.7-4.6= 7 pts
4.5-4.4= 8 pts

That's all I can think up performance wise for dexterity.

*Constitution.* Another one that requires questions. I can't think of a good chart since it has so many factors. Endurance, stamina, and energy are pretty key.

*Intellegence.* Go with IQ/10.

*Wisdom.* Again, questions.

*Charisma.* Buy some plane tickets and start meeting players.  

Try some of these ideas and maybe portions of the other test. If necessary , make questions up. Hope some of this helps you out.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 24, 2005)

Nah. I'm never gonna write the test, it's just interesting to think up questions.

Also, since speed is a static measurement in D&D, the 40 yard speed test can't be used for Dexterity, it's mostly power and explosiveness. You might be able to run a beep test, as that measures the ability to turn around quickly. Skipping rope would be good. But as I say, there's essentially two parts to Dexterity - Agility (for things like the Balance skill) and Coordination (for things like ranged attack rolls,) and you can be very agile without being able to work your coordination and vice versa.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 24, 2005)

If you want to create an accurate test it'd involve a lot of time and money as far as I know, involving genuine research and testing of the test itself. The best method I can think of when you're just putting your own stats together for a game would probably be point buy or something similar, and not so much figuring out your 'stats' exactly but comparing how you think you are in some 'stats' relative to others. 

That way, despite the number of points you have to work with you can still have stats which could possibly reflect what you're like in real life. To give players free reign with their own stats could be problematic when you have people trying to conservatively figure out their actual 'stats' and others statting up what they're like in their wildest dreams.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 24, 2005)

Yeah. I think the plan is to go with a point-buy system. The tests and whatnot are to give folks an idea of where to put those points. For example I would have a high strength, intelligence and wisdom. Tyreus would have stats that were roughly equal across the board with maybe a slightly lower intelligence.

Anyway. YES FOLKS WE ARE STILL RECRUITING. Post your autobiography and sit back and lap up the fun. I'll be posting character creation guidelines soon.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 24, 2005)

I'll thrown my proverbial hat in.

A high school graduate, who works in the dorm of a blind school. I have some aspirations of medical school, but overall, lack the motivation to do anything but sit in front of my computer and sip my diet vanilla coke, and smile broadly at my contentment for life.
Though my high intel and cruddy memory will serve well as an absent minded professor, one day.

My stats from the abiltiy test were as I expected, mostly

8
10
11
15
11
13

and I have no idea what my occupation would be considered.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 24, 2005)

Good to hear LogicsFate, perhaps you would be a Smart Hero with Blue Collar starting occupation... probably using Drive, Intimidate and Craft (Electronic) as your class skills. Maybe Student starting occupation with Computer Use, Knowledge (Civics) and Knowledge (Earth and Life Sciences).


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 24, 2005)

The second option sounds better(I can't drive, intimidate, or craft(electronic) very well )
I'll look over the jobs and come to a decision soon


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm a 32-year old married father of three. I'm finishing my PhD August 12, and starting work as a Postdoc in a neuroscience lab at Loyola University Medical Center August 15. I think I'd make a pretty good Dedicated Hero with Academic as an occupation, but might also qualify as a Smart Hero.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 24, 2005)

Alright. So we have a slacker, a doctor, a high school athlete and a detective. I'll keep accepting applications, but for now I'll let you guys get down to the nitty gritty.

Post your Character Sheets to the Rogue's Gallery at:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=141256

Your characters are first level, and you will be using a 28-point-buy system. Try to be realistic about yourself and not powergame. If you can, try to EXPLAIN your stat choices. ie- Say that you have 16 Strength because you can lift 260 over your head like the SRD says you should be able to. Or that you have have 14 Intelligence because you have about a 140 IQ, and IQ -> Int is about 10:1. You have trouble making friends and always say the wrong thing, so your charisma is sub-average. Etc, etc...

Other sourcebooks can be used at request, but most everything you need to explain your everyday life in Character Sheet format should be found in the d20 Modern core book, so try to stick to that. If there are any more questions about character generation, post them here, but make sure to post your sheets themselves to the other thread so that they are easier to find and sort.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 24, 2005)

I don't have the book, so I'm relying on the SRD and I have a question. In regular D&D you get an extra feat and extra skill points for being human. However, I don't see any race info in the modern SRD. Is everybody supposed to be human? If so, I'm guessing there aren't any feat/skill bonuses for being human.

Edit: Plus, is human base speed 30'?

Edit again: OK, more questions.

The wealth bonus for Academic is +3, but I think this is too high for my actual position in life. As a postdoc, my wealth bonus would be more like +2. Is it OK for me to use +2 in this game?


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 24, 2005)

Human base speed is 30'. 

The core book assumes that everyone is human, and adjusts accordingly on the Level-Dependent Bonuses chart (giving an extra feat at first level and extra skill points.) I'm trying to find out where the rules are in the SRD, but since they don't have the same chart in the SRD, I think it's mentioned somewhere that you get two bonus feats at first level and one at every level that is a multiple of 3 thereafter, in addition to whatever class-based bonus feats you obtain.

Here is an easier-to-handle SRD. Same information, just a different format.
http://www.systemreferencedocuments.org/modern/roarerbull/Home.php


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 25, 2005)

Cool, thanks!

A couple more questions:

Are we using the Allegiances system?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 25, 2005)

Cool, thanks!

A couple more questions:

Are we using the Allegiances system?


Edit: OK, I posted my character sheet. Please let me know if everything meets with your approval. I'll clean it up and make it prettier later tonight.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm unsure of the Allegiances system. While it is a handy RP tool, I feel that it is easily misused.

I'll allow it at the start, choose your (up to) three Allegiances as you see fit, with decent explanation. However if you feel no particularly strong bonds to anything in particular, do not feel pressured to use them.

As for your character, I enjoy the little notes about the life. We'll see about making rules adjustments when we come to that point. The languages I can live with though for sure. I prefer a language system that is not perfect, so we shall work something out if/when the situation arises. It will probably involve an incomplete translation, catching verbs but confusing proper nouns and subjects and whatnot.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 25, 2005)

Vigwyn, I just noticed, your Wealth Bonus is wrong. You get +3 as an Academic. To determine wealth you take 2d4 and add your starting occupation's wealth bonus. If you think you can come up with a more realistic number, feel free to choose one, realizing that a roll of 8 would mean you are the richest you can start the game as, and a roll of 1 means just above the poverty line.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

This is an interesting idea--I will admit that ever since I found out my ability scores from the test on http://www.angelfire.com/dragon/terragf, I've sort of wanted to play myself.  Unfortunately, I'm too high point buy for this game


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 25, 2005)

I expected as much, can't lower yourself to our level for a game?


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 25, 2005)

Heh. Come on. Join the dark side. After all, the test told me I had an 18/15 Intelligence and 17 Wisdom. I'm making myself into a Strong Hero now (after some examination, it's a far better fit.) If I can cripple myself, you can too!

Also: HAH, I went through all the trouble of making my character sheet up and then realized that I assumed, for my own game, that I was using a 32-point buy. I was wrong, it's 28. Man I'm going senile. *takes the bonus off of his wisdom/int scores after all*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> I expected as much, can't lower yourself to our level for a game?



Well, unfortunately, if I'm to believe the people around me (and that website), then I've lost a huge chunk of the points right away on Intelligence (curious thing about Intelligence is that I don't really see myself as being that smart, but I've been told I am--I think that people overrate me because of my test scores on those standardised tests and my grades at MIT, but that's just me). 

When I got my stats back from that test though (and it gave me a class and race too), I was thoroughly amazed because the stats were a very good fit for the class, and I knew I would play a character with those stats in a heartbeat...Of course, it was 40+ point buy, so I imagine anybody would


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> Heh. Come on. Join the dark side. After all, the test told me I had an 18/15 Intelligence and 17 Wisdom. I'm making myself into a Strong Hero now (after some examination, it's a far better fit.) If I can cripple myself, you can too!
> 
> Also: HAH, I went through all the trouble of making my character sheet up and then realized that I assumed, for my own game, that I was using a 32-point buy. I was wrong, it's 28. Man I'm going senile. *takes the bonus off of his wisdom/int scores after all*



The test gave me 18/18 Intelligence, and unfortunately, people I know would yell at me if I didn't tell you it was a good fit. Weirdly enough, I have explanations for the stats it gave me:

Strength 10--I'm not incredibly weak, but I'm certainly not strong. Also, the site gave me bonus strength because I can do a nigh-infinite number of sit-ups, which is really Constitution (I have a lot of Con), so I can see lowering myself to around 8.

Dexterity 10--I'm not particularly fast at reaction times or good at ranged combat, and I didn't win too much in fencing bouts because of my inability to do the fancy footwork well--however, I'm not incompetent at it, and I know a lot of people who are significantly worse. 10 is exactly right for me in Dex.

Constitution 16--I almost never get ill and actually never missed a day of school for illness, and I managed to run all the way down the Samaria Gorge in Crete on rocky terrain--apparently no small feat, as a marathon runner later told me that he was aching terribly from just walking down the gorge. I can see this lowering somewhere in the 14 or 15 range, I guess.

Intelligence 18--Yeah, ummm...I'm the guy that my classmates at MIT often ask for help. I also got a 1600 on the SATs. Not that any of that stuff matters, but...

Wisdom 13--I'm rather perceptive and stubbornly strong-willed, and I think this may be a place where the test actually underrated me--When I found some of the things I supposedly had 'wrong' , I have explanations as to why my answer is at least as valid 

Charisma 15--I was voted to my high school Homecoming Court. I hear that high schools don't usually do that for the valedictorian sort, but everyone really liked me there. High school was fun


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think that people overrate me because of my test scores on those standardised tests and my grades at MIT




Oh yeah, very subtle.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 25, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> Vigwyn, I just noticed, your Wealth Bonus is wrong. You get +3 as an Academic. To determine wealth you take 2d4 and add your starting occupation's wealth bonus. If you think you can come up with a more realistic number, feel free to choose one, realizing that a roll of 8 would mean you are the richest you can start the game as, and a roll of 1 means just above the poverty line.




I guess I'll take the average result for 2d4 (5) and add what I think is most in line for a postdoc (+2) for a total bonus of +7. Does that sound legit?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, very subtle.



Sorry, I'm not too subtle--I have only 13 Wisdom 

Seriously, though--is there any subtle way to say it?


----------



## Bront (Jul 25, 2005)

Would you believe I'm a professional athlete and in my spare time a rocket scientist?

Why not?

I'm thinking about this.... have the stats sort of in my mind (I have 2 8s but I do have a 16   I'm having trouble spending all my points though)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2005)

the test says
STR 10 (Didn't fill it out, don't really know) Dex 15 Con 16 Int 13 Wis 15 Cha 12
I say: Sounds about right, though I think my Strength would be around 13-15.
28 point-buy says: STR: 12 DEX: 14 CON: 14 INT: 12 WIS: 14 CHA: 10 

22 year old High school graduate, Ex-security guard(worked it for 2 years), will be entering Police Academy next year.  Currently a Full time Gamer/Pizza-construction-Technician.

Thinking Tough, fast, or dedicated.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh how reality and gaming do not mix in the least bit.  To write my bio, I would probably be a fast hero/soldier but than for the last 15 years I have been Negotiator (bureaucrat).  Those are totally seperate unrelated fields in the game.  In reality, they where tied together as having experince as a combat soldier lead to be a Negotiator for DOD, which spans out to other areas of the US Government.

As for stats, 14 str, 14 dex, 16 con, 12 int, 10 wis, 8 cha


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 25, 2005)

Kerrz: Last night I fell into a large amount of mysterious green liquid. Now I can fly, rip trees out of the ground, and shoot lasers from my eyes. Is there a way to incorporate this into the game?


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 25, 2005)

Yes Tyreus. You are now the villain. I hope you don't mind. You are rampaging Tokyo with your pet lizard who also fell into the green liquid with you and grew to 100' tall.

Or perhaps not at all. I'll run an M&M game later and you can do that easily.

Ranger Rick: Fast Hero with Law Enforcement starting occupation, using Diplomacy, Intimidate and Knowledge (civics) as your class skills.
Problem solved.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 25, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> Yes Tyreus. You are now the villain. I hope you don't mind. You are rampaging Tokyo with your pet lizard who also fell into the green liquid with you and grew to 100' tall.
> 
> Or perhaps not at all. I'll run an M&M game later and you can do that easily.
> 
> ...




Thanks, not being in law enforcement, I just did not think of it.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 25, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm having trouble spending all my points though)




LOL! I had a hard time, too! No way am I a hero--I'm just a regular guy. 28 is way too many points for me--15 is probably more like it!  

You'll notice I had to get a little creative to justify some of my scores. I think the real me would be more like this:

Str 9
Dex 8
Con 9
Int 14
Wis 12
Cha 11

But for game balance issues, I'll stick with the 28 points!


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry about the delay, I'll have me up by around late morning(when I get up)


----------



## Bront (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm not going to be able to do this.  Too much on my plate, just letting you know so you don't hold up on me.

Enjoy.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 26, 2005)

So let's see where that puts us.

People Who Put Up Character Sheets
- Tyreus - Fast/Athlete
- Vigwyn the Unruly - Dedicated/Academic

People Who Haven't
- Festy_Dog - Dedicated/Detective
- LogicsFate - Smart/Student - maybe
- Jemal - Tough or Fast or Dedicated/Law Enforcement
- RangerRick - Fast/Law Enforcement

The Rogue's Gallery is at http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=141256

Vigwyn: Yes, +7 is ok for your Wealth Bonus.

Everyone Else: Let's get this show on the road. I'm looking at Thursday or Friday for a start date if everyone's ready.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 26, 2005)

I have a 3 day weekend starting friday, so I will be offline from friday -monday morning.


----------



## khavren (Jul 26, 2005)

So when will you open it to alternates?


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 26, 2005)

If you want in, post a character bio and drop a sheet into the Rogue's Gallery. It's "probably" full. That doesn't mean it's completely full. I don't mind having an unruly, large party of people, as long as you guys learn early to respect a pecking order.

Seven people cannot talk to the same NPC at once and expect him to answer all of your questions. He might be able to, if he's a talkative and intelligent sort, but you can't expect it.

That being said, PbP games usually work out to have their own spokesperson simply by measure of the fact that one person posts more than the others and gets the most questions in... or other people are just roleplaying well the confused, quiet or disinterested characters.

Anyway, the more the merrier I say. But I would probably cap it at 8. That would allow me to set you up as two separate parties for most encounters. I might even do that with seven PCs, using my own NPC as the eighth.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 26, 2005)

I should have my character up within the next 24 hours.


----------



## khavren (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm a system administrator for Continental Airlines who takes martial arts classes and larps on the side.

I put up my character sheet in the gallery, let me know if I left anything out.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 27, 2005)

I found something on converting IQ to DnD int. http://boards.wizards.com/showpost.php?p=5797615


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 27, 2005)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> I found something on converting IQ to DnD int. http://boards.wizards.com/showpost.php?p=5797615




Wow, according to that, my Int should be approximately 18.4!


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 27, 2005)

khavren:
a) Your IQ is not 180. You are in the wrong line of work if it is. Perhaps the test you took used a higher standard deviation, and thus gives you a higher score (like Tyreus' link states is possible, using a 24 instead of a 15) but on the scale with the rest of us, your IQ is at most 150 (the conversion from 180 at 24 to 150 at 15.)

b) You only used 38 of your 48 skill points.

Vigwyn: Me too! But I'm not spending all the points to get it that way...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 27, 2005)

Years before morrus took this place over and right after 3.0 was released, I made a comment about how in my observation IQ & the int score was related.  I think I was totally shot down for that idea and now I see it is widely embraced.  Go figure????  

What is next and FYI I may be offline Thursday night through Tuesday morning or maybe not.  It depends on my family's vacation plans.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 27, 2005)

Actually. Scratch my last post about your skill points khavren. You still have a problem though. The following skills of yours are cross-class. Please label them as such on your character sheet with something like a CC at the end or whatever -- it saves the confusion I had earlier:
Drive, Hide, Move Silently, Balance, Diplomacy, Bluff, Handle Animal. 
So yes, you have used 48... but you cannot take three ranks in Hide as cross-class skills are capped at 2 ranks at first level, therefore you have to switch two of those skill points out of hide, and into something else.


----------



## khavren (Jul 27, 2005)

Having a high IQ doesn't do much for you when your really lazy  Do you want me to drop my INT to 15? Added the lines Class skills: and Cross class skills to my sheet and swapped a rank from hide to bluff.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 27, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Having a high IQ doesn't do much for you when your really lazy  Do you want me to drop my INT to 15? Added the lines Class skills: and Cross class skills to my sheet and swapped a rank from hide to bluff.




If you are really smart, drop it down to under 10 and figure out how to act from that deficit.



Just joking.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 27, 2005)

Nah, don't worry about changing the stat, I just found the justification for it a bit odd.

By the link that Tyreus gave, anyone with an IQ over about 140 should have an 18 INT anyway, and we all know that no one is going to spend the points to get that.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 28, 2005)

So with the equation, we were supposed to use 15? I didn't know which to use so I just used 24 because I didn't think I could possibly have as high an Int score as what I got when using 15.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes Festy_Dog, we were supposed to use 15. I'm fairly certain khavren has shown us what a test score under a 24-standard deviation looks like.

In the statistical analysis of 3d6, there is 1 way in 216 to get 18 INT. That means that about half a percent of the world's population can potentially have 18 Intelligence by the formula. That's STILL 27 Million People (assuming 6 billion in the world.)

This is really loose statistical analysis though, as I haven't taken any stats courses in four years.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm going to go live on Monday, to make up for the folks who are gone for the weekend -- be it long or otherwise. Happy Civic Holiday to you Canadian Folks out there (and I guess the Irish celebrate it too? Some other folks do too I imagine.)

Someone remind me incase I don't post...

Anyway, Jemal and LogicsFate haven't posted characters. If you're still interested, post them to http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=141256 soon. Otherwise we go live on Monday without you, and we'll go with only one group rather than two.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 31, 2005)

I'll post it if I can tonight, but as I've said in other threads, been packing/moving over the last week, and will be resuming said moving activities in about.. 20 mins to an hour.


----------



## khavren (Aug 1, 2005)

What's the word?


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 2, 2005)

The word is GO! Thread gone live, here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=142349

However, I've been going over Wealth Bonuses. What on earth are you guys talking about as far as the item in your inventory: Cash, +1. Or Cash, +8. I admit to some unfamiliarity with the wealth-system rules, but nowhere in the SRD can I find a reference to "Cash" as an item, with a wealth bonus attached. Your Wealth Bonus is 2d4+StartingOccupationBonus.

Note that common gear is not going to be particularly important to this campaign. What you wear and how you bought it is indicative of who you are as yourself, so I assume quite a bit of freedom in that respect. However I need the Wealth Bonus for a point when you buggers decide to go to the local Gun Shop or Walmart to stock up.

So in that respect, I'll just throw a ruling out.
Vigwyn: You're ok at +7
Tyreus: I assume your 2d4 result was 6, and your +1 is from your starting occupation, for a total of +7. Just list is as +7 and remove the Cash from your equipment list please.
RangerRick: I just rolled 2d4+1 for you and got +7. This seems to be a theme.
Khavren: Same as Tyreus: just list your wealth bonus once as +11, not in two places as +3 and +8.
Festy_Dog: You're good at +7.


----------



## khavren (Aug 2, 2005)

I had originally listed the bonus from my starting class, then listed the final wealth bonus with the 5 from 2d4 average. Updated to 9 in the stats section, cause I make a good living, but not 6 figures.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 2, 2005)

You said pack light so I assume beyond toliteries and a change of clothes I have nothing else.

How does +7 translate to actual cash?


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.systemreferencedocuments.org/modern/roarerbull/Wealth.php

Wealth Bonus	Financial Condition
+0	Impoverished or in debt
+1 to +4	Struggling
+5 to +10	Middle class
+11 to +15	Affluent
+16 to +20	Wealthy
+21 to +30	Rich
+31 or higher	Very rich


----------



## Tyreus (Aug 2, 2005)

I had meant to elaborate on that, I must have got distracted. The wealth bonus listed is actually my parents money, since I myself have none.  I wrote down wealth +1 in my equipment to represent money my parents would have sent with me on a trip. So effectivly thats the only money I have to buy anything unless I make more in LA. It's highly unlikely that my dad would send me a check for two grand to buy a rifle.


----------



## khavren (Aug 2, 2005)

Huh, so that's how curse words are handled. Should I leave as is, or try and find alternatives?


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't mind if you leave it as is... but in the future try to refrain from actually typing out the words. If that was an automatic script... then all is fine. But if your post got reported, and then modified by a mod, then we'll want to keep on the straight and narrow or you could be enjoying a ban sometime. I recommend @#$@ing around like this @#%#. It involves less ugly yellow smilies.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 2, 2005)

This is not a board to type four letter words.  There are boards you can do that on, but alas this is not one.


----------



## khavren (Aug 2, 2005)

No problem, first time I had reason to curse on any of the boards. I suspect it's an automatic script since it was changed as soon as I posted it. I'll switch to the #$%^& format since it will probably look better than the  one


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 5, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> No problem, first time I had reason to curse on any of the boards. I suspect it's an automatic script since it was changed as soon as I posted it. I'll switch to the #$%^& format since it will probably look better than the  one




Why not use something a little more descriptive.  e.g. By the balls of [name a saint]  use color call them a yellow bellied slug etc.


FYI I am offline till Monday.


----------



## khavren (Aug 5, 2005)

That's something I do when I'm calmer


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2005)

I like "Shiza" but then again that's just swearing in another language.. although in my defense I just like the sound of it, it's hilarious and I didn't even know what it meant till last year. *L*

Also, am I still in the game?  Since I moved I don't have access to my character-creation utilities so I'm kinda screwed for it right now..  I had the character done on my friends comp but he's got it in storage till the end of the month *eye-roll* so I'll see if I can whip something up real quick soon here.. grr...


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 7, 2005)

If you can post a character sheet, then you can be one of the guys in the cage. Just give a brief intro and yadda yadda when you get in.


----------



## Tyreus (Aug 7, 2005)

I'll be at football camp until wednesday.


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 7, 2005)

It's ok. I've been off at a wrestling camp for most of the week, so I understand completely if you guys have to take a few days off.

Thanks for telling me though. Because a couple people in my other campaign didn't... and they've been gone for a week or two.


----------



## khavren (Aug 12, 2005)

We're all waiting for Lucius's move right?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll be offline for a few days (we're moving!).


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah, sorry folks, I've been pretty busy with things. I haven't been able to work up the next post, and I'm too hungover to do it right now. I'll see what I can do in the next couple days.


----------

